# Free Pants Or Shorts



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Sherwinn Williams will give it to YOU free this month with coupon when U spend 25 bucks or more on their stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You got the email too! I just posted the same, but attached the coupon here!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so what am I gunna do with that??? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh god don't tell me this is going to spark another whites debate.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Oh god don't tell me this is going to spark another whites debate.


This could be a chance for those day laboring jean wearing hacks to finally look the part:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:laughing::notworthy:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> This could be a chance for those day laboring jean wearing hacks to finally look the part:whistling2:


But, do you really want that to happen? I say color coded is best.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet I'l be lookin snazzzy:thumbup:


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> This could be a chance for those day laboring jean wearing hacks to finally look the part:whistling2:


Round these parts "whites" are what they wear in the cheese factories and prepackaged sandwich places.

If you ever find yourself in the ER tell me who you want tending to you, a doctor dressed in jeans and a T or a medical hack hanging on to the last strings of his medical license wearing scrubs and a white jacket, looking "the part"?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

i said:


> Round these parts "whites" are what they wear in the cheese factories and prepackaged sandwich places.


I hear you there! I was working in Door County a little over a year ago. Went into town to get something to eat and the guy behind the register asked me if I was a milk man!!!


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

anybody else have the coupon? i couldn't open it


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bulldogpaintingllc said:


> anybody else have the coupon? i couldn't open it


You could not open the pdf in my link?

Try this, if not pm me your email.


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

no it would not let me open it. it said file corrupted or deleated. but now i can open it. thanks


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Got me a free pair of pants today. Guy wondered how I got a coupon without having a commercial account.
I do sub work for a company that has an account with them so he let me run in under there name. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ragebhardt said:


> Got me a free pair of pants today. Guy wondered how I got a coupon without having a commercial account.
> I do sub work for a company that has an account with them so he let me run in under there name. :thumbup:


I don't think you have to have an account, although I got it from an email, it was part of an ad. We have posted these types of coupons before and no problem.
Maybe one of the SW reps here could chime in? Or PM me?


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Coupon say's commercial sales only right on it.
It's in the fine print.:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Picked up my free shorts today. Thanks peeps. :thumbup:


----------

